# Ogres in 8th pwn at 1500 pts.!!!?



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

I was thinking about the 25,25 lord,heroe cap and suddenly something popped in my mind: at 1500 pts OK can field a Tyrant and 2 Butchers, that will take around 50% of your points, but still then you'll have enough points for 3 units of 3 Ironguts w/ Banner,musician as bodyguard(1 IG unit for every character to form a solid block, and you'll have points left to protect your flanks, 1 unit of leadbelchers/bulls on each flank, list will look like this(don't have army book with me so might forget useful things and their names and don't know point cost, if somebody could tell me how much points this list is I will appreciate it)

Lord:
Tyrant
-The Tenderiser
-Kineater
-Heavy armor
-Wyrdstone Necklace

Heroes
Butcher
-Skullmantle
-Siegebreaker

Butcher
-Bangstick
-Power Stone

Core
3 Ironguts(Tyrant here)
-Banner and Bellower

3Ironguts(Butcher here)
-Banner and Bellower

3 Ironguts(Butcher here)
-Banner and Bellower

Special
2 Leadbelchers
-Bellower

2Leadbelchers
-Bellower

Maybe there is some room for Gnoblars(2 pts each, there's got to be room left for them I hope)


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I think that with the rumoured big monster rules units of 6 will become the norm especially as you'll need all the punch you can get to make up for nearly always striking last against units that will have masses of attacks even more so when you consider the lack of WS, and armour and the average Toughness 4, Elf spearmen will brutalise MSU Ogres.
Also you have no bulls (which makes it an illegal list)and only 16 ogres so you will struggle against nearly everything and banners suck in msu ogres as they lose you victory points when your opponent captures them.


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

Bulls..you need bulls. I us a equal number of bulls and ironguts (ironguts for heavy lifting, bulls for flank guard.) And yhettes (if you can get past the horrible models) are great at killing enemy specs because with thier T4,S5 and aura of frost.My list looks something like this at 1500.
brusier
butcher
6 bulls full command
6 bulls full command
3 ironguts x3
3 yhettes
Its something close to this, you can drop the yhets and bring more iron guts or leadblecher's instead (i dont use them but am considering it). And unless are 8th ed codex has more unit types get ready to suffer from "thier is only one good statgey" syondrome. Iron gut rush...works every time. Hopefully it will make bulls cheaper so we have more of a incentive to bring them.


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

Well instead of 3 units of 3, 1 unit fo 4(Bruiser and Butcher 1 here) and a unit of 5(Butcher 2 here), and instead of leadbelchers, some bulls on the flanks


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Most importantly you need one unit of Bulls for your army to be legal

Yeah I wouldn't suggest Leadbelchers for a good while as their simply not worth it in a smaller army, I only have two units of two with no upgrades or command in my 3000 Point army.

I'd certainly suggest Bulls and Yhetees. But there is one thing lacking in this army which you need. At least one unit of Gnoblars.With the new shooting rules and the fact units with more models are stubborn make Gnoblars much tougher than they once were, at 2 points a piece with 2 shots each their a very worthwhile investment, but you need a regiment of bulls before you can have Gnoblars

So to summarize we're looking at this:

Lord:
Tyrant (The Tenderiser, Kineater, Heavy armor, Wyrdstone Necklace) - 311 Points (note you have 5 more points of magic items/big names than allowed for a Tyrant)

Heroes
Butcher (Skullmantle, Siegebreaker) - 180 Points

Butcher (Bangstick, Power Stone) - 180 Points

Core
5 Ironguts (Banner and Bellower) -270 Points

4 Ironguts (Banner and Bellower) -222 Points

Leaving you 337 Points before you hit 1500.

Now you need bulls in your army, the bull setup I use is below:

6 Bulls (Ironfists, Light Armor, Bellower, Standard Bearer) - 288 Points

which would leave you 49 Points, this I'd advise filling with Gnoblars.

24 Gnoblar Fighters - 48 Points

Now you still need to change your Tyrant a little, those five points could pay for two more normal Gnoblars or a Gnoblar and the upgrade one to a Groinbiter

Those are my suggestions, I hope they help


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Whether or not you can take a lord at <2000pts is still to be seen... if there isnt a specific note in the new BRB saying that you can then it still wont be possible as the army books themselves give you limitations on how many heros/lords can be taken for what points you are playing.... regardless I woulndt take the tyrant under 2k anyway, he's just too costly.


The sort of list I run now is: Tyrant, 3*butcher, 1*3 bulls, 5*3 ironguts, slavegiant with bulls+gnoblars or yhettes to fill up the points... but this is likely to change under the new rules (and I'll have to wait and see them to really build a new list) but is likely to look something like: tyrant, 2*6 bulls+standards (shocker!!), 2*6 Ironguts+standards, gnoblars, slavegiant and 1-2 butchers/3 yhettes.

From the sounds of the rumours 2 ranks will become the norm instead of MSU- giving you much more attacks and increasing the power of your bull charges, which will have the side bonus of making it worth taking standards. On the downside things like maneaters, yhettes and leadbelchers may be too expensive to field decently (like they arent already).
I have no idea what'll happen with magic in new WFB but I think it'll get nerfed pretty basdly... I dont know if that'll mean I just wont take mages or whether it'll make guy magic awesome (if everyone has very few powerdice then hopefully opponents will fnid it much much harder to clear RIP spells... instead of the old I put em up, you pull em down routine they might just stay up- meaning less wounds to the butcher and buffs through the opponent's combat phase as well).... ... we shall have to wait and see.


Regardless of all that I would say that ogres pwn at 1.5k points now anyway- its when the lords start to force their way into the game that the big guys really start to get hammered- I've actually felt dirty taking ogres in low value games before now (but not as dirty as I felt when I've played a few games of WFB with my 40k daemons...).


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been looking at tweaking my ogre list ready for 8th and at 1500 pts you can be fairly competative.
mine looks like this

BRUISER, Cathayan longsword and hvy arm. 142

BUTCHER, dispel scroll and tooth gnob. 160

5 bulls. 175 (bruiser goes in here)

5 bulls. 175 (Butcher in here)

6 ironguts. 294

6 ironguts. 294

2x 24 gnoblars , groinbiter. 100

2 leadbelchers. 110

2 gorgers. 150

Obviously depending on generic magic items and how many characters you want the Gorgers, leadbelchers, gnoblars and characters give you about 600 pts to play with while still leaving you with a solid core plus any extra character you add will give you around 50 pts as you can drop an irongut.
Cathayan longsword I believe will be the new greatweapon (unless theres a magic sword that boosts init or always strikes first) as the main rumour is that combat will go in initiative order and as ogres are init 2 any boost will be important because poor WS and save will make it hard for ogres to have an impact.
That said I still think that my gunline ogre army will come into its own under this edition as it doesn't rely on combat (just lucky artillery dice) and as most armies I will face may as well have ASF against me shooting them before I have to hit them seems so much more appealing.
I think that maneaters with cathayan longswords could become a viable option against slower initiative armies as you'll get a chance to hit first and do a fair bit of damage although at 86pts I'd only take them above 2k.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

yeah, looks good... except for the Ld7 butcher in a Ld7 bull unit... I would swap an irongut to be a bull and put the butcher in the ironguts instead. The idea of taking banners in ogre units is growing in me as I start to move my thoughts away from MSU: expensive for a unit of 3 ogres (and quite simple for the enemy to steal) but double the unit cost and suddenly the banner might well be worthwhile.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

All I can say is Knoblars in line formation standing and shooting probably just became a lot better. Now, you can march them up two rows deep, throw sharp things, then stand and shoot. 20 knoblars shooting for 40 shots a turn. Sure, they're sucky st.2 shots, but kill a knight, or a couple of heavy infantry, and they're worth their 40 points...


----------

